# Windows 10 cant unpin item from start menu solved for some, but not me.



## AtomicDragon71 (Aug 16, 2015)

The following works for removing pinned items on my system, but then I can remove them the normal way too, so don't know if it will work for you.

The list of pinned items is stored in 3 values in this key:
Code:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StartPage
"Favorites"=......
"FavoritesChanges"=dword:xxxxxxxx
"FavoritesResolve"=.....
Navigate to this key in regedit, then export it to your desktop just in case.
Copy the following text into notepad, and save it as unpin.reg, then merge the file. This will (hopefully) remove all pined items.
You shouldn't have to reboot, but may have to click twice on the start button for the change to register.

Code:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StartPage]
"Favorites"=hex:ff
"FavoritesChanges"=dword:00000002
"FavoritesResolve"=hex:ff

You may want to check the following locations as well; on my system, neither one has a StartPage key
This might work for others, but the only registry entry I have is FavoritesRemovedChanges. I don't have anything elese relating to favorites. Does anyone have a solution to that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what items are you trying to unpin 
why mess around with the registry - when most will unpin by using right click


----------



## AtomicDragon71 (Aug 16, 2015)

The problem is I do that and nothing happens. I was trying to unpin a shortcut I pinned there earlier. When I right click on it the only options I have is Unpin from start and resize. The unpin from start option has absolutely no effect whatsoever. Other people are having issues. I am replying to something that I was not allowed to reply to on it's original thread.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What thread are you replying to that you couldn't post in please?


----------



## AtomicDragon71 (Aug 16, 2015)

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/solved-cant-unpin-or-remove-an-two-items-from-start-menu.655906/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There's absolutely no reason for you to reply to a 7 year old thread that was solved. 

The registry fix you found was on a Windows XP machine that may not work on Windows 10.

What are you trying to unpin?


----------

